# هل تعلم لماذا يجب ان نغير زيت الفرامل ???



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*كثير من الناس يستغرب منا عندما ندمج له تغيير زيت الفرامل في صيانة سيارته ..
وأول سؤال يتبادر إلى ذهنه هو لماذا … أنا أعرف أن زيت الفرامل يضاف عليه فقط 
ولا يغير…!!!!


من هنا كان حريا بنا أن نشرح لهم أهمية تغيير زيت الفرامل , وخاصية عمله.


DOT 3 أو DOT 4


زيت الفرامل هو ببساطة قوة مساعدة هيدروليكية تعمل على إنجاح توقف السيارة في الوقت والمسافة الصحيحين , فهو نظام مغلق يصبح تحت قوة ضغط هائلة تصل إلى 1200 psi 


عند الضغط على الفرامل , ومن هنا فإن أي تسريب في النظام يعتبر خطرا شديدا تفقد معه السيطرة على السيارة ...وتفقد فيه الكثير من الأرواح ...
وهناك ثلاثة أنواع من زيت الفرامل ( DOT3 , DOT4 ,DOT5 ) ويستخدم DOT3 و DOT4 في أغلب السيارات الصغيرة والمتوسطة , أما DOT5 فيستخدم في الشاحنات الكبيرة لأنه يتحمل درجات حرارة عالية ناتجة عن الاحتكاك الهائل بين الأقمشة و الهوبات الأمامية .


إذا لماذا يجب أن أغير زيت الفرامل ..؟؟

إن من خواص زيت الفرامل الصناعية ( الغير مرغوبة ) هو امتصاصه للرطوبة من الهواء المحيط به , ولذلك يمكنك أن ترى عند فتح غطاء الزيت الخاص بالفرامل في سيارة لم يسبق أن تم تغيير الزيت فيها لفترة وجود طبقة على سطح الزيت تراها واضحة عند انعكاس الضوء على سطح الزيت .


· من أهم الأمور التي تصيب زيت الفرامل عن امتصاصه للرطوبة هو انخفاض نقطة الغليان , الأمر الذي يمكن أن يتسبب في غليان زيت الفرامل بسبب استخدام المكابح باستمرار ( مثل نزول جبال الهدا في الطائف ) ومن هنا نرى أن الكثير يشتكي من أن فرامل سيارته لم تعد تعمل بالشكل المناسب بعد نزول الجبل وعليه أن يقف فترة إلى 


أن تبرد ثم يعاود المسير.
· لا تترك علبة فرامل بغطاء مفتوح ولا ليوم واحد , إن بإمكان الزيت امتصاص الماء لليلة واحدة بما يكفي لأن يصبح الزيت غير صالح للاستخدام .
· من الأمور الأخرى أن مع مرور الزمن يتراكم داخل النظام ترسبات تشبه التراب يمكن ملاحظتها في أسفل علبة الفرامل وكأنها طبقة من الطين , هذه الترسبات هي العدو اللدود لنظام الفرامل المانع للإنزلاق ABS حيث تتراكم داخل الجهاز مما يعطل عمل الدوائر الكهربائية ومجاري وأنابيب الضغط ..... مما يسبب في النهاية عطلا يضطر معه إلى تغيير الجهاز المكلف ماديا.
متى يتوجب علي تغيير زيت الفرامل ..؟
بعد مرور 12 شهر على سيارة جديدة تصبح نسبة الماء في الزيت 2% , وبعد 18 شهر تصبح 3% وهذه النسبة لوحدها كفيلة بتخفيض درجة غليان الزيت بنسبة 25% ومن ثم سوء توقف السيارة.


لذا ينصح صانعوا السيارات بتغيير زيت الفرامل مع تنسيم النظام كاملا كل 24 ألف
كم أو بعد مرور سنتين. ويقل ذلك في المدن الساحلية ذات الرطوبة العالية 
*​


----------



## 5740000 (7 أغسطس 2007)

thanks for this information


----------



## صديق المهندسين (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الشرح وأنا شخصيا أغير زيت الفرامل الخاص بسيارتي كل سنتين تقريباً


----------



## al65mh (7 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## مهندس القرن الاخير (7 أغسطس 2007)

thanks alots about these information


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع رائع وشرح وافي .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي .


----------



## ahmed morshidy (7 أغسطس 2007)

شرح وفير
جزاك الله خيرا
وزادك الله علما


----------



## ba-mss (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وسوف أغير الزيت في المستقبل


----------



## salt (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## دسوقي (9 أغسطس 2007)

بالرك الله فيك علي هذة المعلومة


----------



## sali ser (10 أغسطس 2007)

::::::::::::::::::::::::جزاك الله كل خير::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## mimh999 (13 أغسطس 2007)

معلومات مفيدة فعلاا


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (13 أغسطس 2007)

جهد طيب تشكر عليه أخي محمد

وفقك الله


----------



## wfayez (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdo_mansour (13 أغسطس 2007)

بالفعل معلومة هامة جدا ومفيدة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة نونا (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل على هذه المعلومات الهامة بجد استفدت منها باسلوبك الممتاز فعلا جزاك الله كل خير .تحياتى


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم... شرحك فعلا ابسط من البساطه نفسها... والف شكر علي المعلومات القيمه دي.. ربنا يوفقك.


----------



## eng.elgebaly (18 أغسطس 2007)

ادعولى اشترى سيارة :82:


----------



## abodi9 (18 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير معلومة جديدة


----------



## جاسر (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موضوع يثلج الصدر في اسلوبه ومحتواه ولونه الزاهي 

تم تقييم الموضوع

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abu musa (18 أغسطس 2007)

تحياتي 
لدي سؤال 
هل هناك تأثير عند اضافة كمية قليلة من زيت الماتور على الزيت الموجود اصلا والمعبأ قبل بفترة الاضافة بسبب انخفاض مستوى الزيت في الماتور.
وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## libyaneyes (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد العايدى (19 أغسطس 2007)

Very good subject ....Thank you


----------



## المهندس .مالك (19 أغسطس 2007)

thanks soo mutch for this informations


----------



## ماهر نور (19 أغسطس 2007)

ما قصرت 
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## عبد الله بدير (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (19 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على الاهتمام


----------



## الميكانيكا (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## medo66800 (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## mmk321 (27 أغسطس 2007)

:55: :55: :55: :55: 100100


----------



## أبوفراس (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزالك الله خيراً...........


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (12 سبتمبر 2007)

والله كلامك صحيح
انا عندي نفس المشكلة وان شاء الله اغير زيت الفرامل


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

معلومه رائعه ومفيده وماكنت أعرف أن زيت الفراميل يتغير...
وشكرا


----------



## Abo aziz (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## demonarundo (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر , عقبال ما تفيدنا دائما


----------



## نسيم عواد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير . معلومه قيمة
:28: :20:


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## ـ و ـ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## الجدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات جميلة و مفيدة


----------



## islam2a (3 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات هامة جدا
شكرا لك وجزالك الله كل خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير و المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## حاتم الألفى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على المعلومة القيمة وزادك الله علماً


----------



## saadayed (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 ديسمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد مؤنس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## احمد1970 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أنس نصير (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير 
واليوم انطرح هاد الموضوع بالمحاضرة وهلأ فهمته


----------



## تويكس (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

تستحق بالفعل كل التقدير و الإحترام و نتمنى المزيد بإذن الله:20:


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مششششششششششكورررر


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*ابدعت فاحسنت !!*

مشكوور على المجهود الرائع والجهد المتميز


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

افادك الله وافاد بك


----------



## amir eleslam (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ِشرح اكثر من رائع ومعلومات مفيدة جدا يا اخى

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عومةعبدو (22 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## essam (27 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks for this


----------



## عاطف عياد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات وانا مهندس سيارت لم اغير الزيت نهائى ومن الان سوف انفذ ذلك شكرا لك 
عاطف عياد


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومة هامـــــــــــــــ جداـــة


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة وساطبقها عندما اشتري سيارة في المشمش


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة وساطبقها عندما اشتري سيارة في المشمش:68: :1:


----------



## عاطف عياد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

لاخ الفاضل ارجو منك المزيد من المعلومات الجميلة دى شكرا 
عاطف عياد


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (2 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_hazem123 (2 يناير 2008)

Thanks Alot


----------



## الصديق الجديد (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومة القيمة ....


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (4 يناير 2008)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> ​
> 
> * هذه الترسبات هي العدو اللدود لنظام الفرامل المانع للإنزلاق ABS *​


اشكرك علي المعلومات القيمة
واريد ان اعرف هل هي ABS هي الفرامل المانعة للانغلاق ام الانزلاق علما بانها اختصار ANTILOCK BRAKE SYSTEM


----------



## المنقذ (4 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر على الشرح " الأنيـــــــــــــــــــق" ... وأتمنى أن تتحفنا في مواضيع قادمة بشرح كامل عن نظام "الفرامل" من الألف إلى الياء:81: ...
وفقك الله


----------



## albahri (4 يناير 2008)

حيك الله يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (5 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات القيمه وشكرا:20:​


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (5 يناير 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافيه على المعلومات القيمه وشكرا


----------



## ابو رائد (6 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عادل حسين بدوى (7 يناير 2008)

الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا وان هذه المعلومات جديدة ومفيده جدا لانها غير منتشره


----------



## بحار العلم (8 يناير 2008)

الاخ مصطفى حمادة ساخبرك عما اعرفه من قراءاتى
سالت عن الفرامل المانعة للانزلاق وهى الادق(من وجهة نظرى على الاقل) ويكمن الفرق فى الاتى
هذا النظام عند بداية ابتكاره استخدم فى الطائرات ومكوكات الفضاء لتحسين توقفها على ممرات الهبوط وهو معنى بتوزيع الضغوط على فرد الكاوتش المختلفة تبعا للارص التى تمشى عليها بمعنى انك لو ضغطت فرامل بقوة معينة س وانت على ارضية اسفلت مثلا لتقف لن تكون هذه القوة كافية لاحداث التوقف على ارضية طينية والنتيجة استمرار تزحلق السيارة وعليه تم فى هذا النظام فصل استجابة الفرامل كل كاوتش على حدة اى نعم عندما تدوس فرامل فان الاربع عجلات تستجيب لكن بنسب متفاوتة لتمنع السيارة من الانزلاق وهذه هى فائدة الوائر الكهربية فى هذا النظام


----------



## gmotor (8 يناير 2008)

تشكر و بوركت يا اخي..
:14:


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا ومشكور على الطرح


----------



## ابو إسماعيل (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لهذة المعلومات ويجب على الجميع ان يلاحظ هذا الشئ عند اجراء عمليات الصيانة الدورية جزاك الله خير


----------

